# Ice fishing



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anybody on here make or paint ice fishing jigs? If so what type of paint works best 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Powder coat is used a lot due to it's ease of use and extreme bright colors. It drys instantly after cooling and leaves a hard glossy pro looking finish. There is also vinyl jig paint, but you have to apply a coat of white first and then apply whatever color you want over top. If you've never used powder coat, pick some up and practice dipping jigs in it. Just hold the hooks with needle nose pliers- heat the head up a bit over a burnzomatic torch or the flame on the stove- and in one fast motion, dip it in the powder and pull it out. It only needs a split second to bond. Leaving it in the powder too long makes clumps. For a harder lasting finish, bake them in an oven or toaster oven. (directions on the jar) You can buy varieties of colors at most larger fishing supply stores and it's fairly inexpensive. One small jar will coat a ton of ice jigs.
Here is one of my homemade blade baits that I powder coated. You can apply secondary colors (like the orange belly in this case) by tapping on some powder with a small paint brush. Just don't let the brush touch your work.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I use powder paint on almost all my custom made jigs, except for eyes, these day.

Dip'N'Dots


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are cool yea I was looking at paint at bass pro the other day.....I want to pain my own ice fishing jigs because there hard to find and I don't like most of the color choices so I think I'm going to try powder coating them thanks everyone


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

powder paint-good price,and good selection.
https://www.columbiacoatings.com/category_s/10.htm

snag


----------

